# Interior spraying in occupied home.



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I have an interior repaint job I am pricing. The entire living room will be repainted but my particular area of concern is about 120' of crown / dental molding, it is much finer detailed than the standard exterior dental molding. Spraying it is the only real option. There is also some large book shelves and soome wood raised panel wainscoating that can also be sprayed. 
I rarely do interior spraying. The home is occupied. I intend to spray SW Proclassic semi gloss. 

I have a Graco True Coat hand held sprayer but I think it is too crude to put on a nice even interior finish.
I also have a Graco Nova 395. 

My concerns are the amount of overspray inside the house. Obviously everything would get covered and doors sealed off. Should I plan to use the 395 with a smaller tip and dial down the pressure to reduce overspray or should I spring for the new Pro Shot 2 that as I understand it has a volume / pressure control? Frankly I am not looking for an excuse to buy another sprayer as I rarely get out the True Shot. 

The goal is to put on two even coats of paint that look great with the least amount of labor. 
Any suggestions are appreciated.
Martin.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

you should plan not to use pro classic and use sw sologloss instead. mask and spray with a 311 or 313.

pro classic will run and sag particularly after you seal up the airflow with plastic at windows and doors. its crappy paint and i honestly dont know why anyone still uses it. solo sprays like a dreamflows and levels wells but dry fast and hard with excellent blocking characteristics for doors and windows.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

You may have to change the holder on the gun to use the Graco Fine Finish tips but it may be worth the cost. 

Tom


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Like you mentioned mask to the max. If you are able to, open some windows and get some cross ventilation going.

As long as everything is masked correctly and tight you shouldn't have a problem. We never tone down the machine or the tips just because the home is occupied. 

I say do what ever makes you comfortable and good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I NEVER spray inside but recently I had a 2 story brick fireplace to paint and had no other option. I set up my shop vac's hose on the inside of the plastic enclosure and went to town, no issues what so ever except much long dry time than usual. I wanted to be certain there was a constant negative pressure in my spray booth so no overspray would escape. If I did this type of thing more frequently I would invest in a blower, duct work and zip walls.


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> You may have to change the holder on the gun to use the Graco Fine Finish tips but it may be worth the cost.
> 
> Tom


Yes! Best way, beautiful finish. I used the RAC X fine finish 210 for cabinets and trim inside an occupied home. So much easier than my Graco HVLP 9.0.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

I think the hand held has way less over spray than a full power airless but I also think a semi gloss for crown is excessive and I'd aim for an eggshell, I'd probably prime out any wood by brush and roller and see if the spray idea is overkill. A little extra work to be cautious, the results will be a customer that isn't terrified and/or disappointed should spray get on the floors.. and you really only get one chance to show off that your methods are the most effective.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments and suggestions. I too would never consider interior spraying in this situation but the reallity is that there really is no other option considering the amount of detail in this trim.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Like you mentioned mask to the max. If you are able to, open some windows and get some cross ventilation going.
> 
> As long as everything is masked correctly and tight you shouldn't have a problem. We never tone down the machine or the tips just because the home is occupied.
> 
> I say do what ever makes you comfortable and good luck!:thumbsup:


Yep and take out the window screens so they don't get any paint mist on them. :thumbsup:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Yep and take out the window screens so they don't get any paint mist on them. :thumbsup:


:laughing:True story right there!


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> You may have to change the holder on the gun to use the Graco Fine Finish tips but it may be worth the cost.
> 
> Tom


Tell me more! When using a fine finish tip in an airless, do you do anything with the latex or is it right out of the can? Is there different tip sizes that change the fan size?


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Yep and take out the window screens so they don't get any paint mist on them. :thumbsup:


Been there done that in my own house, Put a box fan in the window to create negative pressure. 4 years later still have a circle on my window screen. The wife stopped complaining so......


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Have never used one but wouldn't this be a place to use a HVLP conversion gun and air compressor. Seems it would cut down a lot on the over spray. Just going by what I read.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

GCTony said:


> Tell me more! When using a fine finish tip in an airless, do you do anything with the latex or is it right out of the can? Is there different tip sizes that change the fan size?


The advantage to the Fine Finish tips is they work at lower pressures. The holder that fits the gun and the seals are different for the RAC X FF tips, than the RAC X tips. Less pressure, less over spray. They are better than a conventional tip for "finish" work. For general painting stick with the RAC X tip. Yes 4 or 5 different tips sizes and fan patterns. 

Any airless is a compromise for finish work. If I had to do what the OP has to do I would use my Graco 395 Fine Finish Air Assisted Airless or my Fugi Q4 with a pressure pot. I did not recommend either due to their cost. From reading the original post, I don't think either would be worth the investment. The SW in his area may have the 395 AAA for rent, if they do it may be worth a days rental cost. For the bookcases and the trim I would most likely use SW Kem Aqua Plus over paint also. 

Here is the Graco page for the tips;

http://www.graco.com/us/en/products/contractor/rac-x-switch-tips.html

Tom


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you tjbnwi for the info on the FF tips. I have a set of FF tips that came with my Nova but never used them. I need to spend some time playing with them for sure.

I'll second the Kem Aqua. However I'm not so sure how good it would look over something that may have been previously painted with a brush.

I love this place, learn something every day. Not to mention people helping other people. (not something we always see everyday)

Edit: I don't own FF stitch tips. What came with my gun (15 years ago) is a set of fixed tips that goes in a housing that replaces the switch tip holder. (I hope that makes sense) But def. will look into the FF RAC Switch Tips for a project I asked for help on another thread.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

A more powerful unit running a small tip will allow you to spend the least amount of time moving along. It also means you'll have to make each pass of the gun count.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions, much appreciated.


----------

